# to allow jumping or not



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

Some trainers up here allow--encourage their dogs to jump up on them saying" how do you expect your dog to bite a helper if he is not allowed to jump up on people".
I do not let my dogs jump up pn me because they hurt, scratch and will maul me if I allow them to jump up .
I figure that biting a helper is in a different drive ,Prey or defence and the dog will bite even if I have kept him down off me.
What is your opinion?
Brian


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't like it but, since they are all born and raised outside, I don't discourage it. What bothered me about it is stepping out the door and them getting me dirty within two steps....so I got 7 pairs of overalls. When people come to see the dogs I tell them not to wear good clothes. If they are older, I give them a stick to ward them off.

Now, for what I have to watch for is dogs playing and chasing. I have one bad knee and another not so good. They get excited when I am outside and they slam into me for a quick change of direction. Ok if I see em coming.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Only allowed to when given permission. An attack command is permission.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

not sure if you mean people in general or the handler....

I do allow it in pups, but not older dogs. Once past small puppyhood, I don;t allow a dog to jump on someone else, out of courtesy to the rest of the world...but do sometimes let my dogs jump on me....like during tug...kinda hard not to get some paws on ya...once in a while. No real rhyme or reason to it, in a " how do you expect your dog to bite a helper if he is not allowed to jump up on people" way....just what I do.....Like to have fun with the dog sometimes...and yes I do get occasional scratches, and most of my shirts have stains..LOL...but that is my fault, I can live with it...

Good topic.....around what age do most of you discourage a dog for work from jumping up on you?...from puppyhood on? or what?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Brian, I heard this aeons ago but I can only think it referred to certain breeds or dogs that were not particularly suited to bite protection sports, in particular Schutzhund. A lot of weak dogs shy from human bodily contact.

The two things are really to be separated. One, is the pup who wants to jump up to lick your face when you come home, easily stopped by bending down to him, if you don't want it. If it's a larger, older pup, then bringing up your knee will stop it, but then pat it when its on all fours!

The other is the dog in Schutzhund or other protection venues and no amount of not allowing him to jump up at you will hinder him in attacking a decoy if his heart is in it.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't like the jumping up either. I turn it into an obedience command, rather than discouraging it all togeather. I'm still working with one of my dog's, he doesn't jump on me unless invited, but likes to greet people with a running front leg push of the chest.](*,)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> I don't like the jumping up either. I turn it into an obedience command, rather than discouraging it all togeather. I'm still working with one of my dog's, he doesn't jump on me unless invited, but likes to greet people with a running front leg push of the chest.](*,)


HAHA.. I'm sure lots of dogs would LIKE that...kinda what I was saying more of an ob type thing...stops very quickly if she does it on her own, or I don;t feel like playing anymore...

I did see a marked improvement in the muzzle fighting, after purposely encouraging her to jump on me and pushing her off and back a bunch of times,without correcting it....to work the opposition a little, sinceI only get muzzle work every month or two, might be an idiot but I do think it helped significantly.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I allow it, much to the horror of some of my visitors. Worked great on the Jehova's witness, campaigning politician, and the census bureau lady so far!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't give me ideas - they're also such sweet ladies and soooo nicely dressed!


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Brian McConnell said:


> Some trainers up here allow--encourage their dogs to jump up on them saying" how do you expect your dog to bite a helper if he is not allowed to jump up on people".
> I do not let my dogs jump up pn me because they hurt, scratch and will maul me if I allow them to jump up .
> I figure that biting a helper is in a different drive ,Prey or defence and the dog will bite even if I have kept him down off me.
> What is your opinion?
> Brian


put it on command........


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I allow it, much to the horror of some of my visitors. Worked great on the Jehova's witness, campaigning politician, and the census bureau lady so far!


The last time JW's came to my house my dog jumped up to greet them in their BMW. I guess they didn't like the claw marks down the door, because they haven't been back since.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I allow it, much to the horror of some of my visitors. Worked great on the Jehova's witness, campaigning politician, and the census bureau lady so far!


how much did the census lady hassle you this year....we got hounded and hounded, and we even turned the paper in promptly...LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Census Lady*



Joby Becker said:


> how much did the census lady hassle you this year....we got hounded and hounded, and we even turned the paper in promptly...LOL


Joby,

My wife worked for the Census Bureau this year. Don't blame the census lady, they're assigned the cases and you obviously were NOT showing up as being counted. What do you call being "hounded"? Once you were interviewed, whether you had turned in the paper previously or not, you wouldn't have been "hounded" anymore.


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

I ask them to stop jumping when they get big enough to hurt me 5-6 mo old as to dogs playing and hitting me when not looking that is a bitch they never seem to see Daddy untill they have knocked him down.
B


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Census Lady*

sent you a pm to remain on topic...


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I allow it, much to the horror of some of my visitors. Worked great on the Jehova's witness, campaigning politician, and the census bureau lady so far!



wow ... i thought i was the only one getting bothered by the census lady ... shes a pain in the a$$ ... after she bothered me for weeks she wanted info on my neighbors ... i'm like lady i don't know why their not answering the door ....](*,)

i don't really mind my dog jumping on me ... but i have to keep in my mind girlfriend doesn't really like the scratches she gets ... so i have a no jump command .... she doesn't do bite work though, so i'm not sure if that would hurt that aspect of training ...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I don't like it....bad manners!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I don;t really care. Puppies are allowed to do it, when the get older they don;t do it as much any more. When we ask them to or say to go on all 4 (is on command but they don't learn it on purpose). They only aren't allowed to race in to me and than jump, a little consideration for my knees is highly apreciated.

Other people doesnt come around our dogs for petting or so, so that;s no problem at all


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I allow it, much to the horror of some of my visitors. Worked great on the Jehova's witness, campaigning politician, and the census bureau lady so far!



Awesome, now if you can only teach them to roll in the mud first...they may never come back!

I make mine get down. The female doesn't jump on me, but my male will. Well, not so much me anymore, but anyone that comes over that is adult sized gets jumped on. For some reason he doesn't jump on kids at all, which is good. I never considered training them not to jump on me might have an adverse affect with putting their feet on a decoy though, interesting thought.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

When he was a puppy, my male Mal Fawkes had a habit of jumping up and grabbing clothing. He even once jumped up, grabbed my gym shorts, and yanked them down.  Fortunately this was in my house and not in public. :lol: He didn't get it with kneeing him even, so I taught him that he can still jump in excitement (like when I get home or something to let him out), but to jump straight in the air and not on me. Then I taught him a kinda cute command of when I say "Fawkesy!" and throw my arms up, he jumps up straight in the air and flops over onto his back for a belly rub when he lands. About as majestic as Free Willy. ;-)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Maren, should have taught him to yank other peoples pants down, at least it could be amusing in a public situation and you can blame the dog for it


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Maren, should have taught him to yank other peoples pants down, at least it could be amusing in a public situation and you can blame the dog for it


a bit off topic but I couldn't resist this one...my apologies to the OP and anyone who may be offended...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF_q4L6emT4


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> a bit off topic but I couldn't resist this one...my apologies to the OP and anyone who may be offended...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF_q4L6emT4



 I'm thinking the term "Lucky dog" has a whole new meaning to it!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm thinking the term "Lucky dog" has a whole new meaning to it!


LOL. The theme song for Benny Hill would have gone well with that video clip. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> a bit off topic but I couldn't resist this one...my apologies to the OP and anyone who may be offended...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF_q4L6emT4


oh my! MOAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> LOL. The theme song for Benny Hill would have gone well with that video clip. :mrgreen:


Yes that would be perfect....I loved that show....LOL


----------



## Michaela Leathem (Jul 16, 2010)

I do not allow our (pet) dog's to jump on us or on other people. But it is up to you what You want to choose. You have to train your dog on command. It is hard but it can be done. 

Mikki


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michaela Leathem said:


> I do not allow our (pet) dog's to jump on us or on other people. But it is up to you what You want to choose. You have to train your dog on command. It is hard but it can be done.
> 
> Mikki


it is hard to train the dog to jump on someone on command, or to stop them from jumping on people on command...sorry...didn;t get the meaning...


----------

